# SPINTECH EXHAUST SUCKS, looking for help on exhaust options



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

Anybody out there running stainless works long tube no cats dual on each side in the rear?
If so how does it sound and perform?
what is the best combo out for rwhp from motor back for exhaust?
dont buy the spintech set up its not very good sounds like a rice burner car so i am replacing full exhaust.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

You are the first I've heard to say that about the Spintech system. I know they are so back ordered they can't keep their delivery promises and the dyno numbers show a marked improvement with the Spintech system. The sound was not very different than stock on the car I drove with the system. I'd be interested in knowing anymore info you have as I'm considering the system myself.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

I personaly would go with the corsa exhaust, they say it flow's something like 85% more and based off of how the stock exhaust looks I would believe it. Corsa also puts alot into there web sit, very easy to navigate and they have 4 or 5 sound bite's for you so you can hear it.


----------



## KERLS04 (Mar 20, 2005)

If you are interested in the spintech & jba headers i will give you the system for 400.00 you pay shipping.
This is what i know about spintech the guy who owns it makes the exhaust himself out weld molds that is why it takes so long to get it and it is back ordered. the thing about dyno sheets they can be maniputed to resd more if you need and also depending on a tune. You can gain 30 hp off a good half day at the dyno and a good tune if your tuner has the right software and that is stock. no mods. I have seen better gains in hp at the real wheels from other systems and i like a deep throaty sound and this exhaust sounds alot like bassini on a mustang. To each his own.


----------



## roadracer (Oct 31, 2004)

I agree that dyno runs can always be manipulated and in some ways they mean nothing. I don't have the sheet in front of me, but I saw the Spintech system put on a bone stock goat and the before and after run done with a very significant pick up, more in torque than HP. There was no gain in deep throaty sound like you said. It sounded about the same as stock. I'm not saying I'm sold on the system at all. I need to do a lot more research.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

I have SW Lt's w/cats and the turbo cat back. I would'nt trade it for anything. Awsome stuff


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I have the slp loudmouth with slp long tubes and no cats, while it is EXTREMELY loud, I noticed a hell of a gain in performance! :cheers


----------

